# Popcorn ceiling 'fix'



## Rainnelor (Aug 29, 2011)

I have popcorn ceilings and am trying to come up with the most inexpensive AND easiest to do myself 'fix'. Here is my crazy idea. Instead of buying the ceiling tiles (yes in the long run it would be too expensive for me, because we are already doing so much and have quite a lot of money 'out there'), would it work (or make any sense at all) to buy 4x8 1/4" paneling...have it cut into 12x12 pieces...glue on pieces of the faux tin ceiling wallpaper (I've worked with it so am comfortable with that part)...then paint...THEN use a good adhesive to 'place' these 'tiles' on the popcorn ceiling one at a time?

The reason I am talking all these small pieces is that I don't think I can handle putting up new wallboard or full pieces of paneling on the ceiling. (I have to do this alone.) So basically I guess I am trying to 'make' my own ceiling tiles out of 1/4" high grade plywood and wallpaper.

Is it possible? Is it sane?

Thanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 29, 2011)

The problem with 12x12 is you will have nothing to nail to as the joists above will likely be 16" on center. You could just strap the ceiling with 1x4 at 12" on center opposit to the joists above and put your tin to that. Lay out the tin on the floor to help locate ware to put the straping.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 9, 2011)

nealtw, I think he's planning on using glue to stick the plywood to the existing ceiling.  And it's not real tin, but just fake (wallpaper) that looks like tin.

I don't think I'd rely on any adhesive to hold the plywood pieces up for the duration.  When they start to go, you'll have a nightmare on your hands.  And then there's all the work involved, starting with scraping all of the popcorn off to get to a sound surface.  Then all of the individual cutting/wallpapering/painting of all the pieces before trying to stick them to the ceiling.

Better to attach nailer strips like nealtw suggested, then use large sheets of drywall.  I've seen drywall ceiling dollies at Harbor Freight for less than $200 new, and just recently saw a slightly used one here on Craigslist for $60.  Just spin the crank, and up it goes, easy for one guy to roll into position.  Years ago I personally rocked a large ceiling addition with just one other person, using home-made 2 x 4 T-posts to help us hold the 4 x 8 ft. sheets up until the screws went in.  Too old and feeble to do it today, but you sound like you might be up to it.


----------



## chrisbc (Oct 17, 2011)

another option that I see used most frequently for getting rid of a popcorn ceiling for a flat look-

Scrape the popcorn off, use water lightly to help.  2 skimcoats of drywall compound over the whole area, good sand, prime and paint.


----------



## isola96 (Oct 18, 2011)

chrisbc said:
			
		

> another option that I see used most frequently for getting rid of a popcorn ceiling for a flat look-
> 
> Scrape the popcorn off, use water lightly to help.  2 skimcoats of drywall compound over the whole area, good sand, prime and paint.



killz makes a popcorn paint I would try that it makes a mess you have to roll it in one direction though it might work.


----------



## chrisbc (Oct 19, 2011)

isola96 said:


> killz makes a popcorn paint I would try that it makes a mess you have to roll it in one direction though it might work.


 

Hmm, interesting.  So what you roll it on and it creates a smooth surface?  never seen that before.


----------



## isola96 (Oct 19, 2011)

chrisbc said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting.  So what you roll it on and it creates a smooth surface?  never seen that before.



No it gives it the popcorn affect


----------



## plasterguy (Oct 31, 2011)

I am afraid your solutions sound like a lot of work and I don't know if in the end you would really be happy with the results.

As messy as it is, scraping the popcorn off is most realistic.  At that point, once you wash off the remaining dust from the ceiling, you have a number of options.  You can repair and smooth the ceiling for paint, or add a new texture effect and then paint, or glue on something attractive like tile, faux tin, etc.  Do some research regarding these and see if you see something you want to do.

Just be sure you gather all debris and dispose of it properly.  If your house dates from the 60's or 70's, get the stuff tested for asbestos first.   Good luck!


----------



## condo (Nov 7, 2011)

Take a garden hose and spray a fair amount of water on the popcorn texture will almost literally fall off on its own ...

Then use a large drywall blade or puddy knife to strip.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 8, 2011)

I also would suggest getting rid of the pop corn finish. Impossible to clean, a mess to paint, but would never ever suggest using a garden hose.
Use a pump sprayer instead, after the whole area has been protected with 6 mil. plastic. It will make a mess but will work out far better then the idea of even thinking about just gluing anything to it. It just falls apart being rubbed never mind trying to stick something to it.
If you want a stamped metal looking ceiling all the corn needs to come off and plywood gets screwed to the rafters then it gets nailed up not stuck up. The stick on ones just do not stay stuck.


----------



## condo (Nov 9, 2011)

You'll find that the pump sprayer ineffective, you really need to saturate it. One possible problem would be if the popcorn has been painted already that would prevent it from readily absorbing the water.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 9, 2011)

A floor scrapper would work if your at a right angle.


----------



## MikeWa (Dec 8, 2011)

Rainnelor said:


> The reason I am talking all these small pieces is that I don't think I can handle putting up new wallboard or full pieces of paneling on the ceiling. (I have to do this alone.) So basically I guess I am trying to 'make' my own ceiling tiles out of 1/4" high grade plywood and wallpaper.



Are you aware of this?
Drywall Lift | Rent Drywall Jack - Sheetrock Panel Lifts | Home Depot Tool Rental
You can rent them at any tool rental place, not necessarily a big box store like HD.  They are typically not expensive to rent, and it would allow you to move the full panels in place on your own.  I think using something like this to put those panels in place would give you a nicer look in the end than making your own ceiling tiles.  I sounded like you were talking about the wood paneling, not drywall, but this should still do the trick.
Good Luck!


----------

